# looking for support group



## kaaryn (Dec 16, 2011)

Caloundra, queensland, australia.
Thanx, desperate and indoors


----------



## tyleote (Dec 4, 2011)

http://social-anxiety.meetup.com/cities/au/caloundra/

search social anxiety... good luck


----------

